# Banked Slalom Board



## Kenny Graham (Dec 29, 2018)

Riding in Mt. Baker Legendary Banked Slalom this year 2019. Anybody have board recommendations or feedback? Thanks


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Salomon Super8 in your size..


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Look at what past winners rode...c2btx billy and bpros, cambered...me tends to think its more about what you are comfortable on and can flow. Btw have you ridden the natty where the race is?


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Pretty sure he knows that it's multifactorial. It's still nice to get an idea of boards to look at, and it's definitely nice to have a different 'purpose' topic to discuss. It's no different than the threads about what boards to look at for riding in Japan, and everyone is happy to help there, so why not here?

That said, here's a cool article that TWSnow published a couple of years ago:

https://snowboarding.transworld.net/gear/board-setups-2017-legendary-banked-slalom/


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

In 2017 Nils Mindnich won it on a Super 8. Josh Dirksen finished second...on a Super 8. 

Last year Josh Dirksen won it...on a Super 8.

Not bad advertising for a 'rad dad board.'


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

unsuspected said:


> Salomon Super8 in your size..


Just looked at the specs...it seems like a solid choice. Having rode the gully many times over the years, I go with a directional cambered twin, mid heavy stiff with a small turning radius and very sharp non-wavy edges....and not worry about any float because the course gets hammered. The course usually has highly variable conditions through out the weekend.


----------



## Kenny Graham (Dec 29, 2018)

Been looking at past winners and what they were on. Thanks for the info. Good to hear ideas from other riders. Never rode the gully but sure it gets pounded. Thanks!


----------

